# 19. Bexbacher MTB-Tour am 7. Mai 2017,     neuer Startort !!!



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (22. Februar 2017)

dieses Jahr ist Start und Ziel: 
*SV-Sportheim
Auf der Heide 1
66450 Bexbach*

wir können von hier aus direkt ins Gelände bzw. Wald starten


----------



## Ohhsaft (26. Februar 2017)

Hi, ist die Strecke komplett neu oder orientiert sie sich an der letztjährigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (26. Februar 2017)

so kurz?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Februar 2017)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> so kurz?



Hi Eddie, 
du kannst sie ja zweimal fahren.....


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2017)

das ist der plan...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Februar 2017)

bist eine Maschine....


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2017)

erstmal fahren, dann sehen wir weiter. mai ist eigentlich noch zu früh für solche späße. aber man muss sich ja ziele setzen.


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (30. März 2017)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine große 81km-Schleife mit 1950hm markiert. Es waren aber nur wenige Biker diese Strecke gefahren, vielleicht war’s zu anstrengend ;-)  ,denn die meisten nahmen die 47 km  mit 950hm.

Für dieses Jahr haben wir eine 60km-Schleife mit 1270hm vorbereitet und wie jedes Jahr, so haben wir auch dieses Jahr neue Trails dabei.

Für den „Bike-Nachwuchs“ und für die Einsteiger haben wir wieder eine Einsteigerstrecke mit flachen Trails usw.

Wichtig: wir haben einen neuen Start/Ziel-Ort: SV-Sportheim, Bexbach, auf der Heide 1,
Hinterher kann man hier gut und günstig Essen und Trinken.

Von dort starten wir schon über Jahre unsere 1. Adventstour und jetzt das 1. Mal auch die CTF / RTF.

Ab dem Start sind wir schon im Gelände.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2017)

Sehr viele sind mittlerweile mit Enduros unterwegs und wollen das auch fahren, wäre toll wenn sich in Zukunft in die Richtung was entwickelt. 
Dann komm ich auch wieder


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (18. April 2017)




----------



## pacechris (19. April 2017)

Hoffe mal das diese Jahr die auschliderung etwas besser bzw. vorhanden ist. 
Letztes Jahr war den Weg zu finden nicht ganz so einfache, zumindestens ich hatte meine Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (19. April 2017)

Als "Ausschilderung" haben wir seit 5 Jahren nur gelbe und für Einsteiger blaue Farbpfeile mit viel Aufwand auf den Boden aufgesprüht.
Wir schicken auch Nachsprüher am Tag der Veranstaltung über die Strecke.
An den Kontrollstellen fragen wir einige Teilnehmer wie sie den Weg gefunden haben oder ob es Probleme igendwo gibt. 
Letztes Jahr hatten wir von keinen Problemen gehört. Einige erzählten, dass sie noch alte Streckenteile im Kopf hatten und nicht wirklich auf die Bopdenpfeile geachtet hatten, aber sie fanden dann wieder zurück auf die markierte Strecke.
Aber auch für dieses Jahr gilt: wenn Probleme auftauchen, auf der Startnummer haben wir immer eine Handynummer der Streckenkontrolle aufgedruckt, anrufen und wir kümmern uns. 
Wir wollen ja dass jeder das Ziel erreicht ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. April 2017)

Heute schon die ersten Pfeile entdeckt


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. April 2017)

@Gianty 
trainierst du heimlich????


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2017)

Nö, fahre ab und an schon eine Runde. Ganz öffentlich


----------



## Felgen-Bremser (20. April 2017)

letztes Jahr fand ich die Strecke gut markiert, wir hatten uns nicht verfahren.
Problematisch ist nur die 1. Verpflegungsstelle. Da gibt es immer etwas Feines zum Essen und das Weiterfahren fällt dann schwer. Als es mal Flammkuchen gab mußte ich die kleine Tour fahren. Bin gespannt was es dieses Jahr dort an der Verpflegungsstelle gibt - versuche aber mit großen Strecke


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. April 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nö, fahre ab und an schon eine Runde. Ganz öffentlich



offtopic an:

biste am Sonntag mit deinem Schatten in Hirzweiler am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. April 2017)

Schatten??

Brauch nur auf normalen Touren eine Begleitung, da ich seit den 14 Tagen auf der StrokeUnit keine Lust habe im Falle eines Falles alleine im Wald zu liegen. 

War schon froh damit und meine Begleiter wissen dann auch sofort was zu tun ist.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. April 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Schatten??
> 
> Brauch nur auf normalen Touren eine Begleitung, da ich seit den 14 Tagen auf der StrokeUnit keine Lust habe im Falle eines Falles alleine im Wald zu liegen.
> 
> War schon froh damit und meine Begleiter wissen dann auch sofort was zu tun ist.


Klar, dein Rad entwenden, dich zudecken und ganz behutsam zu dir sagen:
Gleich kommt Hilfe,..................................bestimmt!


----------



## pacechris (1. Mai 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute schon die ersten Pfeile entdeckt



Was die Orientierung angeht bin ich auch ein wenig besonders


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (5. Mai 2017)

neuste Info:

die Arbeiten an der Strecke sind abgeschlossen !

der akuelle Wetterbericht sagt für 7-16 Uhr trocken voraus, falls es doch nieseln sollte ist es halb so schlimm, die Tour verläuft überwiegend im Wald

für alle Starter gibt es, wie jedes Jahr, an der 1. Verpfelgungsstelle wieder eine kleine "Köstlichkeit" zur Stärkung.

Am SV-Sportheim gibt es tagsüber Kaffee und Kuchen. Mittags stehen Rostwürste, Bikernudeln mit div. Soßen und Salatteller auf der Speisekarte.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. Mai 2017)

Top. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Dann bestromen wir eueren Wald.


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (6. Mai 2017)

wir haben einen Waschplatz für Bike und Biker
ok, die Biker dürfen in die Dusche ;-) fürs Bike liegt der Schlauch bereit


----------



## d33jay (7. Mai 2017)

Wir sind heute die mittlere Tour gefahren. Die Streckenführung war abwechslungsreich und gefällig. Da komm ich gerne wieder!

LG, d33jay


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2017)

Habt ihr gut gemacht!!
Ein Sonderlob an die 1.Verpflegungsstelle ( Die Waffeln in Kombination mit Sahnekirschen,...Lecker!!)
Dann hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Terenze (9. Mai 2017)

Wir sind auch die Mittlere gefahren und haben noch ein wenig verlängert um den neuen Trail zu fahren. 
Gerade das letzte Stück war schon knackig in der Steigung. Wäre es auch möglich, künftig von der anderen Seite in den Trail rein zu fahren? 
Ansonsten top Verpflegung und Beschilderung, kommen nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Blocko (12. Mai 2017)

hat jemand den GPS Track von der Langstrecke 2017 für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

